# Thanks!



## 1slo87300ZX (Oct 27, 2007)

*I am new here and wanted to say thanks for the help with the distributor question. I just bought the car in March and yes it is my very first NISSAN that I have ever owned. I just asked for a little help because I am NOT familiar with the car just yet and yet no one wants to help me. I cant get straight answers from anyone from parts stores and thats way I am here and thought maybe I could get help. .*


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Welcome aboard. If you didn't know, your year car is also known as a Z31. Try posting in that section for better possible answers to your particular questions. Enjoy, Z


----------



## 1slo87300ZX (Oct 27, 2007)

oh ok thanks...sorry I wasnt aware of that


----------

